# Basic steak



## sw2geeks (Mar 26, 2013)

Did a post on my blog going over the basics of steaks. A friend of mine had a bad steak experience recently which inspired the post.
To make things even better, my local Albertson's had choice rib eye steaks on sale for $5 a pound last week. I don't know how it is around the rest of the country, but around here in Cowtown, steaks are on sale all the time. Here are some pics of my $5 a pound rib eye.



























And here is a link to my blog post with my steak picking tips and some grilling tips from local Chef Tim Love.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/03/24/772606/weekend-chef-basic-steak-101.html


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful. I need to get something like that one of these days, looks great.

Stefan


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't eat a lot of red meat, but when I do, I want it to look like that! Looks amazing. Around here, a good steak is hard to find, and beef is expensive. Most farms raise dairy cows, not beef cows. Have to go to a few local butchers for better than chain store beef, and they charge out the butt for it.


----------



## kinkoz (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice, make me hungry now...


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice write-up and great photography (as always).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 26, 2013)

good lord..that last pic is fantastic. i sniffed the monitor!!


----------

